# The Rose Cottage - 4 star romantic tale with a psychic twist -- 99c



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Rose Cottage (A Modern Romance Tale)
When Debra Chase inherits a small house in the rural heart of Devon from an aunt she never knew, she wonders why. But when she moves into The Rose Cottage and begins living a serene new life there, she begins to find out things she never understood before. It turns out that her great-aunt was an artist too, just like herself, and has left sketches scattered all throughout the warm, comfortable rooms.
And -- since Aunt June was a touch clairvoyant too -- might those sketches now be guiding Debra towards a wonderful, bright future?

And here's the UK link: Rose Cottage UK


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tony -----------------------

Congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks, Ann!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Don't miss the chance to read this excellent story.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_The Rose Cottage_ is free again this Friday 23rd.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And, even when it's not free, it is doing well on both sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance for you to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great 2013, everyone!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Spice up the New Year with a little supernatural romance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Give the reviews a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_The Rose Cottage_ is my most popular ebook in the UK.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And now it's doing better in the States as well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks to those who've already bought _The Rose Cottage_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

3 reviews so far ... let's see more.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here it is again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And again.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to do so.


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know why, But I think the The Rose Cottage story might look better if the fount cover was a more interesting concept of a fatched cottage in the country with a rose garden. I don't know why, but its probably the name that brings up my grandmothers house in the image.

Just an idle idea...


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Duly noted -- thanks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here'a another chance to give _The Rose Cottage_ a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thousands of readers have already enjoyed _The Rose Cottage_.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's your chance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from vacation ... tanned, fit, and ready for more Kindleboarding.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's done me good -- I'm getting loads of new writing done.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

New fiction on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's already plenty to choose from ... see below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

My latest novel will be available on Kindle in the next few hours. Meanwhile, there's plenty of fiction to choose from.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And another.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Read the reviews.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a terrific short break by a Mediterranean bay ... I'll be blogging about it very soon (see the link in my signature, below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The blog's now up, with photos.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've a new novel out very soon. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And I've a new short story collection out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A very Happy 2014 to you all.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Have a great year ... better than the last one, at least.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a short trip to Malta ... there'll be photos on my blog next week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

They're up. See my blog, below .........


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news up on my blog of a new book deal. Check it out using the link below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's more new book news on my blog as of this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And more to come ... soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's news of a brand-new detective novel on my blog: http://raineslanding.blogspot.com


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

With more news to come.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And a new novel on Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

A number of my e-books are featured on THE INDIE BOOK LOUNGE. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there's more of my new fiction and some reprints coming onto Kindle soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Including my debut novel, The Harvest Bride.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just putting it together now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's be plenty of my new supernatural and mystery fiction on Kindle this year.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just back from a really good one-week vacation, having had my original one scuppered by the French air-traffic control strike. There's more book news to come, and I'll be featuring it on my blog -- http://raineslanding.blogspot.com -- very soon.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published e-books are on sale for 99c until the end of August, including this series, 3 full length Raine's Landing supernatural adventure novels, two large short story collections, and my latest book, a haunted hotel novel. See my signature, below.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale is still on.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the 99c sale of my self-published fiction continues into September. There won't be another chance for quite a while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It's still on for a short while.


----------

